# [V]erkaufe Razer Death Adder Chroma



## Crysisheld (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

da ich mir eine andere Maus gekauft habe möchte ich gerne meine Death Adder Chroma von Razer hier verkaufen. Ich dachte mal so an 35 EUR Wer Interesse hat bitte melden. 

Hier ein Paar Bilder. Die Maus ist in gutem Zustand und wird mit den Handbüchern, Aufklebern und der Packung komplett verschickt. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Oktober 2015)

Preisupdate


----------

